
How can I use transpilation or a VM to safely run code in the browser? - i336_
http://stackoverflow.com/q/42776357/3229684
======
i336_
Disclaimer/full disclosure: this is my own question that I just asked on SO.
I'm surfacing it here because I think it will be interesting to the HN
demographic. Opinions/feedback/discussion about this type of post is welcome.

I'm guessing almost everyone here has an SO account so feel free to answer
there directly and/or also comment here.

